# Sex



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

R?


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

This might help

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9897&highlight=sex


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

t.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Personality I think you could have a broken arm and not notice it during sex :lol:

Bailee


----------



## monnolith (Feb 21, 2007)

Sex has always been a good temp-fix for me. That spark of life. That feeling of togetherness. That sense of doing/feeling/loving/experiencing. The feeling I get after sex (the typical "snuggle" time) is almost as good, but it invariably goes away, and I'm left feeling the same as before I had sex.

A couple of years ago, I looked into joining the porn industry, as a way of fanning the coals of actually feeling "something" on a consistent basis. I smartened up real fast when the reality of the industry set in. I have to get better from the inside, out - not the other way around.

I still like a good romp, tho.

=)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

I still feel totally cut off from the world and myself even during sex... it hurts that I can not feel the emotions during because I feel as if I?m not giving them to the lucky babe I?m with.


----------



## monnolith (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't get me wrong - sometimes I still feel DP "during" the act. In fact, I'm able to achieve orgasm only about half of the time (a BIG reason I didn't explore porn further).

I have no problem with the functionality of everything downstairs; but upstairs, that's another story. Again, I rationalize what a normal person "should" feel, and I emulate that with the girl I'm with. Seems to work for her, and I get a little bit of satisfaction in knowing I brightened her day. If only for a little while.


----------

